# Programm CPU Temperatur speichern



## fighter0190 (10. Januar 2009)

Hi @ all!

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Programm, dass mir meine CPU Temperatur über mehrere Stunden hinweg aufzeichnet. Ungefähr so wie Speedfan, halt nur über einen längeren Zeitraum hinweg, sodas ich - während Prime95 läuft - mich auch mal vom PC wegbewegen kann und mir nach ein paar Stunden den Verlauf der Temp anschauen kann.

Hab mich schon auf die Suche begeben, aber nichts gefunden.
Kennt einer von euch so ein Programm?

MfG


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2009)

Da du eine nVidia-GraKa hast, kennst du bestimmt den Rivatuner.
Damit kannst du soweit alles aufzeichnen, was mit der Grafikkarte zu tun hat.
Es gibt neuerdings auch ein Plugin für die CPU -> c2dtemp.rtu

CoreTemp kann auch mitloggen, ebenso CpuTempWatch


----------



## aurionkratos (11. Januar 2009)

Rivatuner läuft übrigens auch wunderbar mit ATI-Karten


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (11. Januar 2009)

mit dem Tool CoreTemp kannst du die Temps über einen beliebig langen Zeitraum in einer Textdatei aufzeichen.

Mfg


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (11. Januar 2009)

Notfalls zeigt Realtemp auch die maximale Temp an. Vorher vllt mit Coretemp abgleichen.


----------



## Whoosaa (11. Januar 2009)

In Everest kannst du auch eine Aufzeichnung einstellen lassen, und auswaehlen, was du gespeichert haben moechtest. Graka-Temps, CPU-Temps, Fan-speeds, Takte, etc.


----------



## fighter0190 (11. Januar 2009)

@ OctoCore: c2dtemp.rtu find ich nirgends zum download, oder ist das bei der neusten Version autom. dabei?

@Whoosaa: Und wo ist die Datei (HTML), in der die Temps stehen?


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2009)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> @ c2dtemp.rtu find ich nirgends zum download



Klickst du >C2DTemp2.zip findest du hier< !


----------



## fighter0190 (11. Januar 2009)

Danke dir  Hab nur bei Google gesucht und nicht hier bei PCGHX ^^

Auch danke an die anderen für eure Vorschläge. Nur das mit Everest hab ich noch nicht hinbekommen ...


----------



## OctoCore (11. Januar 2009)

Tja, manchmal liegt das Gute so nah.


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Januar 2009)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> @Whoosaa: Und wo ist die Datei (HTML), in der die Temps stehen?



Grr..

Habe gereda eben festgestellt, dass das mit der Home-Version nicht funzt. (Ich hab Professional.) Erstmal muesstest du dir das Programm "beschaffen", von daher denke ich, das wir das Ganze mal lieber lassen.


----------



## fighter0190 (12. Januar 2009)

Öhh redest du von XP? Ich habe Vista  Und das Programm habe ich auch...also Everest Ultimate (nicht trial).


----------



## SpaM_BoT (12. Januar 2009)

@fighter0190
Hast du es nun schon hinbekommen mit Everest?
Wenn nicht, dann schau mal unter Datei/ Einstellungen/ Protokollieren. Dort dann rechts oben den Haken rein tun und den Pfad auswählen wo die HTML Datei gespeichert werden soll. 
Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, die Dinge auswählen die du Protokollieren lassen willst
Hier zwei Screens dazu:


----------



## fighter0190 (12. Januar 2009)

Dankeschön, funktioniert


----------



## Whoosaa (12. Januar 2009)

fighter0190 schrieb:


> Öhh redest du von XP? Ich habe Vista  Und das Programm habe ich auch...also Everest Ultimate (nicht trial).


 
Ah, das macht das ganze natuerlich einfacher. 



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> @fighter0190
> Hast du es nun schon hinbekommen mit Everest?
> Wenn nicht, dann schau mal unter Datei/ Einstellungen/ Protokollieren. Dort dann rechts oben den Haken rein tun und den Pfad auswählen wo die HTML Datei gespeichert werden soll.
> Und natürlich nicht zu vergessen, die Dinge auswählen die du Protokollieren lassen willst
> Hier zwei Screens dazu:


 
Genauso habe ich das gemeint, danke fuer dein Einspringen.


----------

